

Ask HN: I am not able to reply to comments - S4M

Hi,<p>It seems that I am not able to reply to comments (I lost the &quot;reply&quot; button on HN). I can however downvote or upvote comments. Did I do something bad to deserve it, or is this just a bug on HN?
======
pearjuice
There is a reply cool down. Just wait for a bit.

[EDIT] Try visiting this link:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=6541950](https://news.ycombinator.com/reply?id=6541950)

~~~
S4M
Indeed it works like that. Thanks!

